# What is the best brand of motherboard.



## ian

Well due to some advice from at work, I went for an ASUS Motherboard.
I must say it has served me well over the past year and continues to do so.
This is one field which I hope to learn more about. 
Anyone have a favourite brand?


----------



## zkiller

ASUS is my fav as well!  but i am really liking this new MSI board i got as well. *thumbsup*


----------



## [tab]

My mobo is an Asus as well (P4PE).  My old mobo was an Abit... I'd still be using that if that network card didn't die and take the mobo with it... d'oh.


----------



## zkiller

i guess most everyone agrees that ASUS is a kick ass distributor of motherboards.


----------



## Christopher

ASUS or DFI are my choices


----------



## cptnwinky

MSI are my favorite boards. I love the Live Update software. It just makes things easier. Plus you get alot more for your money than with ASUS boards.


----------



## zkiller

yeah, i am quite happy with my MSI and the live update is a neat feature!  i still like ASUS though.


----------



## charly

Epox is my favourite stuff, followed by the new Asus (for AMD's)

i had stabil voltage troubles and got higher temp than expected, so i turned to Epox and i like i too. it has LED digits what shows booting sequence to analyse where the error occured.

I used to change to ABit to, but after killing two boards during installation i'm away from ABit.

c u


----------



## TiGa TacTics

*Boards*

in my opinion I think MSI are crap. Sorry, but I really think they are cheap.  I would go with asus, abit and epox...gigabyte is also a really good board. Tyan have good boards if your doing a xeon setup.

My abit NF7-S v2 is great and it has gone through a lot and still has not craped out on me. I've had a brown out that took out all of my hardware, but yet the board still lives.


----------



## Rick G

Abit, Asus and MSI are the top 3 boards out there.  I am partial to MSI but if you research mobo's you will find all 3 board makers have their devout followers and adamant opposers.  Any high performance board will present you with problems as there are so many settings to make in the bios.  If you want stable and no O/C abilities, get an Intel board.


----------



## cya at 8

I have a MSI Mobo and love it. My next will be a Gigabyte or Asus though.


----------



## Rick G

Traitor! Stay with MSI, have you been to their forum at their site, no other mobo maker has one like that!
Don't you dare leave me to be the only MSI geek here!


----------



## zkiller

cptnwinky is a big MSI fan as well, so you are deffinetly not alone. 

beside, my main system (the last one i built) is running off of an MSI K7N2 mobo. i have had it for a good while now and must say that i really like it. just wish there were more power outlets for fans on the board itself.


----------



## Rick G

I second that, wish for more mobo control over the fans, but Hey, thats what baybus's are for right?
And my dear Z my next system is going to be a new Athalon 64 cpu, just havn't figured out which one yet.  The biggies are still real spendy.  Do the MSI AMD boards have the neat twinkle lights on the northbridge? Or do I need to get creative?
I'm in the process of cutting out my side window to let the pretty lights shine through. I found a site that you can type in an english word and get the equivilent character in Mandarin so my new "symbol" is for the word "speed" in Mandarin.


----------



## imjacktoo

ABIT NF7-s, and than ASUS is next w/nvidia chipset only


----------



## littlenicky

i like .... all of them i guess.. i got a machspeed it was a combo with my processor


----------



## weed

Gigabyte is the way forward they make pretty stable boards..im all out for gigabyte


----------



## MDofPC

Mach Speed is the only motherboard manufacturer that offers a lifetime warranty and is built in the USA


----------



## StrangleHold

I use Gigabyte now, have had good luck with them, Abit is my second, used to like Asus but there real bad about not reading alot of brands of ram, Pretty sure Gigabyte bought them out a little while back!!


----------



## Yasu

Did anyone notice that this thread is over 2 years old?  Why do new members go that far back to reply?


----------



## [ULKER]

My favourite brands: Asus, Abit, MSI.


----------



## ReturnToEmpire

id gladly use any of the following brands: Asus, dfi, foxconn(the one i have now), gigabyte, msi, and abit. different boards have different pros and cons. and depending on your budget may be very good deals. there are some asus boards out there i really like and others i would never use.

i had never used Foxconn before a week ago when i built an AM2 system but i will admit that the FoxConn is one of the best boards i have ever had in a computer hands down. and most other Foxconn boards are piles.


----------



## TEKKA

Yeah i have a foxconn board and its great.  
abit are also good.


----------

